# Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise????  WTF?



## RoCk79 (Apr 28, 2005)

What is this world coming too???


http://www.azcentral.com/ent/celeb/articles/0427cruise.html

LOS ANGELES - Tom Cruise has a new girlfriend - actress Katie Holmes. Cruise, 42, and Holmes, 26, have been dating a few weeks, Cruise's publicist and sister, Lee Anne DeVette, said Wednesday.

The pair were photographed this week together in Rome, where Cruise on Friday will receive a lifetime achievement award at the Italian equivalent of the Academy Awards, the David di Donatello Awards.

Holmes' public relations firm - Baker Winokur Ryder - confirmed the two were dating.

Both actors have had high-profile relationships.

Cruise's first two marriages, to actresses Mimi Rogers and Nicole Kidman, ended in divorce. He was dating actress Penelope Cruz until the pair split last year.

Holmes and actor Chris Klein recently called off their engagement after dating five years.

Cruise in his nearly 25-year career has starred in such films as "Rain Man," "Jerry Maguire" and the upcoming Steven Spielberg remake of "War of the Worlds."

Holmes is best known for starring in the TV show "Dawson's Creek," and the movies "Wonder Boys" and "Pieces of April." She will co-star with Christian Bale in this summer's "Batman Begins."


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 28, 2005)

Sounds cool to me. She is very pretty with a fabulous career.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice !


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> What is this world coming too???


_Why don´t you like it? Katie Holmes is hot as hell with a lot of class too. _


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 28, 2005)

For some reason she does nothing for me.  I think her face is kind of screwed up.  

That being said I would still drop a load of love juice on it.


----------



## Stu (Apr 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why don´t you like it? Katie Holmes is hot as hell with a lot of class too. _


 exactly katie holmes is hot what she doing with a loser like tom cruise


----------



## overthepond (Apr 28, 2005)

Did you ever see The Gift? Good movie...


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)

overthepond said:
			
		

> Did you ever see The Gift? Good movie...


_No but I have seen her naked pictures from it.  _


----------



## Mudge (Apr 28, 2005)

I wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2005)

Nothing like Hollywood romance.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess it's just wierd.  Katie Holmes is hot as hell.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No but I have seen her naked pictures from it.  _





Katie Holmes naked?  You gota post the pics man.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Katie Holmes naked?  You gota post the pics man.


_I don´t have it but if you look on google you might find it..  _


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2005)

Woah, wouldn't have expected that..  She's cute, but I wouldn't see her as Tom's type.


----------



## overthepond (Apr 28, 2005)

This is the only semi-good picture from the Gift that I could find.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 28, 2005)

Damn, and Cruise is hittn that.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 28, 2005)

Man I love this girl, I have had the biggest crush on her from the moment I saw her on Dawson's Creek. What more can I say, my god. Way to go Cruise!
Heres the clip of her from that pic, enjoy..

Katie Holmes breast clips, check it out fans..


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 28, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> exactly katie holmes is hot what she doing with a loser like tom cruise


  that was hilarious...i had to point that out in case others missed that


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 28, 2005)

Stop hatin' on Maverick.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 28, 2005)

Maverick is cool, I think it's all jeleousy


----------



## Stu (Apr 28, 2005)

Maverick is short an he let goose die, he's a loser


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2005)

She looks like a little boy.......just my opinion.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> She looks like a little boy.......just my opinion.


To you she would...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2005)

No really she does, maybe it's just that picture.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


She looks better there, like a grown woman now.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 28, 2005)

Did she get a nose job?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 28, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Did she get a nose job?


Wow, I just compared photos, has to be a nose job. When do the fake boobs make their appearance ?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)

_I don´t think she got a nose job, the pictures are from different angles. _


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)

_Hmm.. I would do her anyway. _


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 29, 2005)

I also think she has a very sexy voice.  In all her movies, her voice is just stunning.  And I love her smile most of all.  It's a very sexy/beautiful smile.  She is NICE


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 29, 2005)

I can't stand that kirked ass smile.  Its so dumb looking.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 29, 2005)

I like her smile man


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 29, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> For some reason she does nothing for me. I think her face is kind of screwed up.
> 
> That being said I would still drop a load of love juice on it.


Lol. Agreed. Not my type at all.  She's cute at best.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2005)

She's got big ears too, I guess they'd make good BJ handles.


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 1, 2005)

I met that chick in real life. My ex g/f used to be an extra on dawson creek quite a
bit because it was filmed like 7mins from  our old house. She is smoking hot but 
one day i went to the wilmington film studio's at like 8am to drop off my g/f at the time
and seen her walking in looking like total shit. 

I would still do her hands down no questions asked. I would also try to get her knocked up too. Then i would never work again in my life


----------



## LW83 (May 1, 2005)

deffinately a step down from Penelope Cruz :\


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> deffinately a step down from Penelope Cruz :\


I agree


----------



## rantheman (May 1, 2005)

more like a step up.  Penelope cruz is gross imho.  Katie is very cute.


----------



## LW83 (May 1, 2005)

rantheman said:
			
		

> more like a step up.  Penelope cruz is gross imho.  Katie is very cute.




hmmm interesting.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2005)

rantheman said:
			
		

> more like a step up.  Penelope cruz is gross imho.  Katie is very cute.


----------



## rantheman (May 1, 2005)

Just my opion.  they both clean up nice just i think katie is better.  seen lots of shots of cruz were she was looking harsh.


----------



## LW83 (May 1, 2005)

rantheman said:
			
		

> Just my opion.  they both clean up nice just i think katie is better.  seen lots of shots of cruz were she was looking harsh.




I can understand that.  I just think there is so much more than her looks that make Cruz more attractive than Holmes.


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2005)

I'll take miss holmes any day of the week, she is straight beautiful!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 2, 2005)

I would definatly take Holmes over Cruz ANYDAY.  Cruz has that nose.  YUCK


----------



## Eggs (May 2, 2005)

Obviously the kind of guys that like a big greasy hamburger over filet mignon  Hey, everybody has their own tastes though!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2005)

I do not find penelope cruz remotely attractive, save for the accent.


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2005)

Katie is little sister cute, whereas Penelope is classy & sexy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2005)

This is more how I roll...


----------

